# Oh my word.



## Horses? I say yes! (Feb 28, 2012)

So I have his immense fear of planes. It's so horrible that about 3 years ago when I was 13, I was hyperventilating so bad that they had to lay me down in the middle of the aisle so I could breathe. I have no idea where this fear of planes came from, my whole family loves to travel. I'm kinda the rustic farm girl stuck inside a family of city dwellers  Anyways, my family is taking a trip to Switzerland, and I had to go. I have known about it for about a year now, and have been freaking out. Then we found out that the schedules were messed up so I would have to miss a week of school to be able to go. They told me I could stay home! I was bursting with joy, no plane ride! Anyways my mom was absolutley distraught that I wasn't going, and my dad thought I was going to hate him forever. So they decided to make me go by bribeing me. With a horse. 

I have been riding for a very long time, 7 maybe 8 years? I have been dreaming of owning a horse, as all horse lover do. It's been my dream ever since I can remember. Well it would have killed me to say no, so I said yes. Now I have to go on a plane, but I get a horse. A lot of you may be going "Are you crazy girl? Who doesn't want to go to Switzerland? And you get a horse!" Well I'm not exactly pumped up to go on a plane. It's one of my worst fears. But they agreed that they would knock me out, so yeah. But I'm super pumped that my dream is going to come true. Now for the details.

I get to choose between two, 17hh geldings. I'm 5'6 so they're pretty big. I have ridden one before, Rusty. He is a red roan Appaloosa. I'm not sure how old, but I rode him when I was 8, he is a pretty bombproof horse. He has his days, but really, what horse doesn't? The other is Tommy a Bay Appaloosa. I have never ridden him, or met him. I think he may be 5 years old. There's also a mule, but I dont think I will be choosing him  I have a full lease/ownership for a full year, and then I may be able to actually buy him! They have a really, I mean really nice indoor arena, paddock and stalls! I do not have to pay board, but I have to work to "pay" it off. I have to ride which horse I choose a minimum of 3 days each week, but I will probably be over there everyday since it is a 1 min bike ride/walk to the place! 

I have absolutley no idea how this happened, because of where we live and related stuff, it would have been nearly impossible to own a horse. We are going to visit them tomorrow, so I can decide which one I'm going to lease! I will post more details tomorrow! All I'm gonna say is it is a blessing from the Lord!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow! That is pretty cool!

I remember when I found out that I was going to get a horse! I was so excited that I kept pestering my parents until he came! And I think that it is amazing that you get to "pay" for your board by riding a horse 3X per week! That is an amazing deal, don't let it slip! I wish you the best of luck, and I will definitely be following this thread! You have to post pics of your boy when you choose!


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 28, 2012)

I will definitely post pictures! We are going to see him as soon as my dad gets home, so I'm super excited! Thanks for replying


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 28, 2012)

You're welcome... Are you the same person, and just have two accounts?


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Feb 28, 2012)

Haha that must have freaked you out! Sorry, I forgot to mention, I'm her sister. She didn't want to log into her account so she told me what to write, but I posted it. Sorry!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 29, 2012)

That's OK! LOL, just curious. What is really funny is when two people share the same account (like a husband/wife account) and one will talk like a guy and the other talks like a girl! Very funny! you can usually tell who is writing it!

ETA: Did you guys choose?


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey! So my sister chose Tommy. He is a beautiful light bay Appaloosa. Kinda like this color 







That isnt him, but his coloring is like that. Anyways he is light bay with typical rump spots. He has kind eyes, and is apparently a very gentle horse. He is 10 years old. Today I am going to brush him because they are dusty, and it's winter so the owners don't want their coats to be matted. I am scheduled to try riding him for the first time on Sunday. I'm not going to be allowed to go and just get him saddled up to ride for a while because the owners want to make sure I'm comfortable and confident on him first. She nearly chose Rusty, but he is the dominant one so he is kinda stubborn, and my sis is a very inexperienced rider, so we wanted a good beginner and higher level horse. Also they use hackmores, I'm not really familiar with those. So do you have any info on how to use them? I am going in about 30 minutes so I will try to get some photos. It is a very windy cold day, so the pictures wont be the best. Anyways we will see, I may be able to ride him, but probably not. You never know until you get there! I will try my best to get photos. 


xx Elizabeth


----------



## Horses? I say yes! (Feb 29, 2012)

Okay so I got over there and spent time with them, brushing and talking to them. I went to lead Tommy back to his pen, and while I was standing there undoing his halter, their mule got spooked by one of their other horses, Flint, and he went running. Well I was right in his way and he nearly plowed me over. But I have very good ninja skills, so I jumped out of the way just in time. I still landed on my knees though. So I'm fine, just a little shaky. That is the closest run in I've ever had with a horse. Wow, those ninja skills do come in handy. LOL  Anyways it was a very good visit and I feel like I am creating a better relationship with Tommy. It's funny because if Tommy hadn't been in front of me than I would definitely have been run over. Thank you Tommy! I didn't ride today  but I will get to ride on Sunday. I promise I will have pictures then! I'm going to create a new post just for updates, so keep your eye out for it  Thanks for looking!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (Feb 29, 2012)

Cool! And good work, Tommy! Looking forward to hearing about it!


----------



## ILuvSheep (Feb 29, 2012)

My BFF would be SOOOOOOOOOO jeaulous


----------



## Watch Your Step (Apr 1, 2012)

I am so jealous! Congratulations, good luck with your horse.


----------



## bluewater rangerbreds (Apr 1, 2012)

Actually this horse in the photo is a buckskin not a light bay.  Appaloosas are also often difficult to correctly determine colors because the LP (leopard complex) gene  that makes appaloosa also makes colors do funny things.  But if your horse looks like this, he's more likely a Buckskin or bay dun instead of just a bay.





			
				Horses? I say yes! said:
			
		

> Hey! So my sister chose Tommy. He is a beautiful light bay Appaloosa. Kinda like this color
> 
> http://static.desktopnexus.com/thumbnails/648933-bigthumbnail.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 24, 2012)

Horses? I say yes! said:
			
		

> So I have his immense fear of planes. It's so horrible that about 3 years ago when I was 13, I was hyperventilating so bad that they had to lay me down in the middle of the aisle so I could breathe. I have no idea where this fear of planes came from, my whole family loves to travel. I'm kinda the rustic farm girl stuck inside a family of city dwellers  Anyways, my family is taking a trip to Switzerland, and I had to go. I have known about it for about a year now, and have been freaking out. Then we found out that the schedules were messed up so I would have to miss a week of school to be able to go. They told me I could stay home! I was bursting with joy, no plane ride! Anyways my mom was absolutley distraught that I wasn't going, and my dad thought I was going to hate him forever. So they decided to make me go by bribeing me. With a horse.
> 
> I have been riding for a very long time, 7 maybe 8 years? I have been dreaming of owning a horse, as all horse lover do. It's been my dream ever since I can remember. Well it would have killed me to say no, so I said yes. Now I have to go on a plane, but I get a horse. A lot of you may be going "Are you crazy girl? Who doesn't want to go to Switzerland? And you get a horse!" Well I'm not exactly pumped up to go on a plane. It's one of my worst fears. But they agreed that they would knock me out, so yeah. But I'm super pumped that my dream is going to come true. Now for the details.
> 
> ...


So have you taken the flight yet? What you describe is just like me. I avoided flying until my mid thirties. Have your parents take you to the Doctor to get something to take for the flight. The anxiety that you feel for such a long time outweighs any trouble you may worry about taking meds. I am not a lover of prescription drugs but it helped me to a point where I do not need them any more. I was so bad my family was put in the "terrorist" line. The extra screening  caused us to miss our flight. I once ran off a plane in tears. (Yes as an adult)


----------



## Rose N Lynne Farm (Apr 24, 2012)

It's been a while since we got back, but everything went well.


----------



## catjac1975 (Apr 25, 2012)

emmadipstik said:
			
		

> It's been a while since we got back, but everything went well.


Everything went well? Will they get you another horse next time?


----------

